# Judge Judy Episode - Bad Wedding Photographer



## astrostu (Jan 10, 2008)

One of my guilty pleasures is Judge Judy, and this clip was just posted today of an engaged couple who's suing their photographer because he took 8 weeks to deliver engagement photo proofs instead of the promised 2 weeks, and they don't want him to do their wedding now.

Link:


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

I can see where he's coming from...but he didn't exactly do the right thing...and his proofs kinda sucked.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 10, 2008)

Wasn't this discussed in a recent thread? I this a re-run?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^ JS, I think you're possibly recalling a thread by Elsaspet about some ambush journalism of a wedding photog, not a Judge Judy episode.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I think you are correct. Of course! Just like my wife, always correct.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






................


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 10, 2008)

Just seeing for that one brief second... those proofs did look terrible


----------



## Fangman (Jan 11, 2008)

How is the engagement going?  What hope of a marriage if they have already involved lawyers.  Perhaps the pre-nuptual negotiations will see them bankrupt and old into age.


----------

